# Daily Driver CM7 or OMFGB



## gwallers (Jun 10, 2011)

Which rom do you all consider further along?? I've tried both, just wondering everyones thoughts...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a fan of CM7 but for no real reason haha. They are both great and I like AOSP ROMs and refuse to use Sense ROMs. I really like having all the CM settings available.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm a fan of CM7 but for no real reason haha. They are both great and I like AOSP ROMs and refuse to use Sense ROMs. I really like having all the CM settings available.


This. But seriously, they are just different flavors. The way I see it (and I could be wrong as I haven't used OMFGB for a while) is that OMFGB is meant to be as close as possible to a straight port of AOSP GB. It's not really meant to get bogged down with extra stuff. But I really do love all the settings and abilities that CM provides. Especially Permission management!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> This. But seriously, they are just different flavors. The way I see it (and I could be wrong as I haven't used OMFGB for a while) is that OMFGB is meant to be as close as possible to a straight port of AOSP GB. It's not really meant to get bogged down with extra stuff. But I really do love all the settings and abilities that CM provides. Especially Permission management!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


That would be OMBG. OMFGB is more a personalized version of OMGB. Little changes you can make like the service provider header, the lockscreen, and things. I'm using it and I love it but just for a pure GB AOSP rom your best bet is OMGB, but you can't go wrong with any of them in my honest opinion.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

gwallers said:


> Which rom do you all consider further along?? I've tried both, just wondering everyones thoughts...


I keep going back and forth. I'm enjoying the nightly updates and developer thread of OMFGB. CM7 is also working flawlessly for me, has built in overclocking, runs the market Netflix, and has some additional custom settings. I'm keeping both up to date, and am enjoying watching both get better at a good pace.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

"gwallers said:


> Which rom do you all consider further along?? I've tried both, just wondering everyones thoughts...


You should give liquid thunderbread a try....its unbelievable that this rom isn't more popular. Getting the best download speeds, over 30mbs on speakeasy website, not the app. Yes its aosp.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, consider LTB in your lineup, but use 2.3 if you do (2.4 introduced some decent bugs).

Personally I switch between all 3 fairly often but I keep coming back to OMFGB.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

OMFGB's RIL works noticeably better for me than any other AOSP ROM. Tried the others multiple times but either the 3G and 4G data drops or the handoff is sluggish. With OMFGB, I haven't had to toggle back and forth multiple times to get a 4G connection in quite some time. Works like it's supposed to. OMFGB is much much better for me.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

OMFGB has been good to me, on 2.3.5 base, LTE hand offs are prefect, in call volume issue isn't as bad on it, and its in the nightly phase.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Liquid thunder bread is AOSP? will check it out


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 for LTB

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

CM7 for me. Flashed OMFGB today on my bolt, and OMGB a few days ago on my incredible. Might just be what i am used too but i couldn't find some of the extra settings from CM that i like in OMFGB.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

WBMc36 said:


> CM7 for me. Flashed OMFGB today on my bolt, and OMGB a few days ago on my incredible. Might just be what i am used too but i couldn't find some of the extra settings from CM that i like in OMFGB.


Yeah, that's the main weakness. If you like then that much, try Liquid Thunderbread. It has more than CM7.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, that's the main weakness. If you like then that much, try Liquid Thunderbread. It has more than CM7.


I have heard great things about it, I will definitely have to look into flashing it one of these days.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

woops, wrong thread. <<<<<<<noob


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with CM7 RC1.3. No major issues at all.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

So now I don't have to choose. Saw an article in Lifehacker about Boot Manager and now I'm a multi-booting fool. CM7 is my base, OMFGB in slot 1. Tomorrow, the world! Like, bamf or something. Love it.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Right now i've been rocking CM7.1, OMFGB is going to be my next when netflix finally works proper on it, and then who knows, i'm a chronic crack flasher so i never really stay on a rom for more than a few days


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Pupalei said:


> So now I don't have to choose. Saw an article in Lifehacker about Boot Manager and now I'm a multi-booting fool. CM7 is my base, OMFGB in slot 1. Tomorrow, the world! Like, bamf or something. Love it.


Yeah, it is pretty cool although they need to do something about that license check. Flash a rom without gapps and with broken data and you're stuck in that rom, then.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer CM7 because it seems more stock to me the OMGB or OMFGB. It is my current daily driver.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, it is pretty cool although they need to do something about that license check. Flash a rom without gapps and with broken data and you're stuck in that rom, then.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Yeah, I did read that. I'll be as careful as I can be.

I'm wondering if I can convert a set of nandroid img's into a boot manager slot. I have a nandroid of bamf 1.8.6 that I'd love to have in my boot manager list.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

"Pupalei said:


> Yeah, I did read that. I'll be as careful as I can be.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can convert a set of nandroid img's into a boot manager slot. I have a nandroid of bamf 1.8.6 that I'd love to have in my boot manager list.


I am planning on trying that today. I thought about Titanium Backup's "make update.zip" setting, but I would need to flash my nand over my CM7. Otherwise I could move cm7 to one of the SD slots, since you can only nand the "phone rom"

Ill post my results.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"strongergravity said:


> I am planning on trying that today. I thought about Titanium Backup's "make update.zip" setting, but I would need to flash my nand over my CM7. Otherwise I could move cm7 to one of the SD slots, since you can only nand the "phone rom"
> 
> Ill post my results.


Good luck and thanks.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, it is pretty cool although they need to do something about that license check. Flash a rom without gapps and with broken data and you're stuck in that rom, then.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


If you mess up like I did, you just need to flash a small update.zip from the sdcard>bootmanager>phonerom folder, then it will reboot you back to the phone rom.

Live and learn...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

strongergravity said:


> If you mess up like I did, you just need to flash a small update.zip from the sdcard>bootmanager>phonerom folder, then it will reboot you back to the phone rom.
> 
> Live and learn...


Hey, that's great to know - I didn't know that! Thanks!


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Hey, that's great to know - I didn't know that! Thanks!


Plus one.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

CM7 is my all time favorite ran it on the OG Droid and now my nice and shiny Tbolt


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

"Pupalei said:


> Yeah, I did read that. I'll be as careful as I can be.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can convert a set of nandroid img's into a boot manager slot. I have a nandroid of bamf 1.8.6 that I'd love to have in my boot manager list.


You would need to make sure it will work with the mr2 radios, or else switching will be more complicated...

Not trying to hijack your thread...now, back to business. I've sported cm for a while in the Bolt, and a year on my Eris. I'm just starting to mess with omfgb today.


----------



## DuoWing (Jun 9, 2011)

I hadn't really tried OMFGB much and I've been using CM7. I just switched to Liquid Thunderbread and I have to say it seems pretty good. In call volume definitely seems to be louder than it was on CM7 and OMFGB


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

CM7 -5char


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

DuoWing said:


> I hadn't really tried OMFGB much and I've been using CM7. I just switched to Liquid Thunderbread and I have to say it seems pretty good. In call volume definitely seems to be louder than it was on CM7 and OMFGB


Ultimately, they're all ~90% the same and all are on par with one another except for the other 10% which is what makes them different. No one is really "better" than the other unless there's a gotta-have feature in that 10% part.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I been on omfgb for over a week. I never stay on a Tom my then two days. I'm not sick of it. I did switch launcher twices tho. I'm use go launcher ex rite now witch I ain't used Spencer my Droid x days. They did alot of impovments on it. It also rodent fc on me like adw


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, I just put up a blog post covering the differences between the various AOSP-based ROMs. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> FYI, I just put up a blog post covering the differences between the various AOSP-based ROMs. You might want to check it out.


Great article.


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

been running the OMFGB 1.3.1 nightly for days now and I am far more impressed with it then CM7, but that is just my experience, all the hardware takes to different roms in their own way.


----------



## southy1978 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> FYI, I just put up a blog post covering the differences between the various AOSP-based ROMs. You might want to check it out.


Great article. I run liquid's thunderbread and think it's a great and very stable rom (i used BAMF's sense roms before liquid)


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

I have tried all of these ROM's multiple times and I think that OMFGB fits me best and has been the most fun for those of us that like some challenge. The forum thread for OMFGB has been great and that bring something to the ROM as well as far as I am concerned. They are all great and give some different things to our TBolts, this is the great thing about Android. Big thanks to all the Dev's, you guys make the Android World go round.


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

explamphibian said:


> I have tried all of these ROM's multiple times and I think that OMFGB fits me best and has been the most fun for those of us that like some challenge. The forum thread for OMFGB has been great and that bring something to the ROM as well as far as I am concerned. They are all great and give some different things to our TBolts, this is the great thing about Android. Big thanks to all the Dev's, you guys make the Android World go round.


I recently tried several ROMs and keep coming back to this one, even loaded it on my girls Fascinate and we both have had very minimal issues with it for the weeks we have been running it.

Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


----------

